# Moss Ball Question



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

i went to a local fish store yesterday and i saw that they have moss balls for sale should i buy one or no what benefits do moss balls have ?


----------



## MMad1121 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry, I don't have an answer, but I'd like to add that I was wondering the same thing! What are the mysterious moss balls for???


----------



## WiggleSwim (Dec 31, 2011)

yea, and do they bring any risks?
I want to know the answer, too!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Moss balls are just a fun plant to have. Not sure if they have any benefits that are different from any other live plant. They are very easy plants to have, as they are low light and don't need any sort of fertilization. Once a week, I squeeze mine out to clean it of dirty water and gently roll it (like clay) to keep it's ball shape. They have a very pleasant velvet-like texture! You can even split a large moss ball so you can have two. Like any plant, they should be QT'd in clean water for at least two weeks before being moved into your tank to ensure that they carry no disease or parasites.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Badjer said:


> Moss balls are just a fun plant to have. Not sure if they have any benefits that are different from any other live plant. They are very easy plants to have, as they are low light and don't need any sort of fertilization. Once a week, I squeeze mine out to clean it of dirty water and gently roll it (like clay) to keep it's ball shape. They have a very pleasant velvet-like texture! You can even split a large moss ball so you can have two. Like any plant, they should be QT'd in clean water for at least two weeks before being moved into your tank to ensure that they carry no disease or parasites.


the moss ball that was at the pet store is already in a tank if i do decide to buy it can i just drop it in my tank right away or ?


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Definitely QT it. Like anything from a petstore, you have no idea what sort of disease it could be carrying. I've never had any problems with any plants, but you really don't want to risk it. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## wnppmy (Dec 26, 2011)

Mine was by itself in a small Betta Cup. Fortunately had zero issues. If I read the right info confirm are a low light plant will help remove ammonia as most plants do may help on reducing algae. My new Ghost Shrimp loves it. They may not like the upper end 80 degree temps, again if my info was correct.


----------



## wnppmy (Dec 26, 2011)

Here's a short clip of the Moss Ball and Ghost Shrimp enjoying it.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOt2qFSxhqI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Moss balls are great! Just be sure to squeeze it and rinse well..QT it also. Some particles and so on can be stored inside of it. Moss balls will reduce nitrites and ammonia levels like most plants and they do aid in algae control. As stated above, you should roll them every few days to be sure they do not get flat or uneven.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I recently bought some moss balls! I have them in QT at the moment - if your aquarium has a current (though with bettas that's usually a no-no) you may find the balls move themselves (they move themselves to adjust to the current).

They seem pretty easy to care for; shrimp love them as they can provide an extra source of food. They also have the benefits of absorbing a tiny amount of toxic substances in the water (ammonia) and with some betta aquariums you'll find every little helps!


----------

